# Pepper Grinder Wanted



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 22, 2005)

Fellow Smokers,
     In preparing various rubs for smoking meat, I have often found that a significant (2 Tbs. or more) amount of freshly ground (course) black pepper is needed. Right now, all I have is a basic course grind hand powered grinder .... like you might use to grind some pepper onto your salad during a meal. 
     I have seen on TV and have also read about either hand powered (but very effieicent) or electric powered grinders .. some with adjustable grinds. This would take a lot of labor out of grinding the pepper. Anybody got any ideas where something like this can be obtained?? 

Thanks,

Bill Smith


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 22, 2005)

I've heard the Magnum and the Magnum Plus are good:
www.peppergun.com

Someone made a suggestion for these once even though they're marketed for coffee:
http://arabiannights.ca/coffee-grinders.html


----------



## monty (Aug 22, 2005)

BWSmith, go to www.cooking.com and type "pepper mill" in the search box. There HAS to be something there you will like!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 23, 2005)

My wife got me a pepper mill that has three settings on it and for the life of me I can't remember the name of it - my CRS (Can't Remember Stuff) is working overtime.  I'll have to go home and look at my pepper mill and I post the name of the maker later.

On the first setting I get a fine grind, the second setting is a coarse grind and the third setting it is more of a "cracked" pepper.

I also have a cheap mill that by adjusting the nut ontop of the mill handle you control how fine or coarse you grind the pepper. I like a coarse ground pepper but my kids keep messing with it so I don't know from one day to the next how the pepper will come out. But on my newer mill all I have to do is set the indicator on I, II or III and I know how the pepper will come out.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Earl,
     Did you get a chance to get any info on your pepper grinder? Yours sounds exactly like what I am looking for. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2005)

Let me poke around in the cupboards, but I think that my Bride may have thrown the box away.  :(


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2005)

Here you go Bill!!
It is a Trudeau Adjustable Pepper Mill. It stands approx. 6 1/2 - 7 inches tall and is made of Acrylic.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 14, 2005)

Earl,
     Thanks a million!! I'll check it out.

Bill


----------



## swalker (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Bill,
   If you haven't came up with a grinder yet.  Get yourself a cheap electric coffee grinder...I bet it will do what you are wanting. I have used one on whole cloves and it works great...

Hope this helps.......

Steve


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot Steve! I still have not foung the pepper mill I am looking for. I'll look into the coffee mill angle. It just might work. Thanks again.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 3, 2006)

Bill you may want to also try a mortar and pestel to grind enough pepper for your needs .. I use one .. works fantastic.

Joe


----------



## jamesb (Sep 4, 2006)

If it's just a couple of tablespoons, I use one of these...







If I'm making up a larger batch of rub and need considerably more fresh cracked pepper, I use a burr grinder coffee mill... I can grind up to 2 cups at a time in this one.






James.


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 4, 2006)

Didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t any of you guys ever crush peppercorns with the side of a cast iron skillet? I guess I spent too much time up in the Blue Ridge Mnts.
LOL! :roll:


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

James,
     Thanks for the input and photos. The larger capacity grinder is what I have been looking for. Just as you mentioned for larger batches like in rubs. I'll go looking for the coffee mill. Thanks.


----------



## taz6317 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Bill!

     You may like something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...069559?ie=UTF8

For under 20 bucks it works great, gives your wrist a rest


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

Taz,
      Thanks a million for the suggestion and the reference. I just ordered one from Amazon. For the price, it's well worth the trial.


----------



## jamesb (Sep 6, 2006)

It sure does the trick... I picked it up at a Chef's Catalog sale for $16 about 3 years ago and it's still going strong... I also use it to grind up other spices when needed...

James.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

For large amounts of fresh cracked black pepper, I used to put peppercorns in a zip-lock bag and mash 'em with my flat bottomed c.i. skillet. But then the Bride started to complain that I was ruining her counter tops, so now I use a mortar and pestle. I've been looking at coffee grinders to do larger batches. Since we don't drink coffee, my wife doesn't see the logic of using a coffee grinder for grinding peppercorns-coffee grinders sure are cheaper than the spice grinders!! :shock:


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 16, 2006)

Dutch, Taz, et. all,
     I recieved the Krupps grinder from Amazon.com. I think it was about $17.95. I have used it to grind Coriander for a jerk recipe and Black Pepper for a rib rub recipe. So far, it does exactly what I wanted it to do. That is, grind larger portions of pepper etc. with little effort quickly. I don't know how long it will last (it looks very sturdy) but for now, my need is satisfied. 

Thank You!


----------



## jamesb (Sep 16, 2006)

The nice thing about the burr grinder is that you can set the courseness/fineness of the grind and it is consitant each time you grind... Helps a lot for making batches of rubs and such...

James.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 22, 2005)

Fellow Smokers,
     In preparing various rubs for smoking meat, I have often found that a significant (2 Tbs. or more) amount of freshly ground (course) black pepper is needed. Right now, all I have is a basic course grind hand powered grinder .... like you might use to grind some pepper onto your salad during a meal. 
     I have seen on TV and have also read about either hand powered (but very effieicent) or electric powered grinders .. some with adjustable grinds. This would take a lot of labor out of grinding the pepper. Anybody got any ideas where something like this can be obtained?? 

Thanks,

Bill Smith


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 22, 2005)

I've heard the Magnum and the Magnum Plus are good:
www.peppergun.com

Someone made a suggestion for these once even though they're marketed for coffee:
http://arabiannights.ca/coffee-grinders.html


----------



## monty (Aug 22, 2005)

BWSmith, go to www.cooking.com and type "pepper mill" in the search box. There HAS to be something there you will like!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 23, 2005)

My wife got me a pepper mill that has three settings on it and for the life of me I can't remember the name of it - my CRS (Can't Remember Stuff) is working overtime.  I'll have to go home and look at my pepper mill and I post the name of the maker later.

On the first setting I get a fine grind, the second setting is a coarse grind and the third setting it is more of a "cracked" pepper.

I also have a cheap mill that by adjusting the nut ontop of the mill handle you control how fine or coarse you grind the pepper. I like a coarse ground pepper but my kids keep messing with it so I don't know from one day to the next how the pepper will come out. But on my newer mill all I have to do is set the indicator on I, II or III and I know how the pepper will come out.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Earl,
     Did you get a chance to get any info on your pepper grinder? Yours sounds exactly like what I am looking for. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2005)

Let me poke around in the cupboards, but I think that my Bride may have thrown the box away.  :(


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2005)

Here you go Bill!!
It is a Trudeau Adjustable Pepper Mill. It stands approx. 6 1/2 - 7 inches tall and is made of Acrylic.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 14, 2005)

Earl,
     Thanks a million!! I'll check it out.

Bill


----------



## swalker (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Bill,
   If you haven't came up with a grinder yet.  Get yourself a cheap electric coffee grinder...I bet it will do what you are wanting. I have used one on whole cloves and it works great...

Hope this helps.......

Steve


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot Steve! I still have not foung the pepper mill I am looking for. I'll look into the coffee mill angle. It just might work. Thanks again.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 3, 2006)

Bill you may want to also try a mortar and pestel to grind enough pepper for your needs .. I use one .. works fantastic.

Joe


----------



## jamesb (Sep 4, 2006)

If it's just a couple of tablespoons, I use one of these...







If I'm making up a larger batch of rub and need considerably more fresh cracked pepper, I use a burr grinder coffee mill... I can grind up to 2 cups at a time in this one.






James.


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 4, 2006)

Didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t any of you guys ever crush peppercorns with the side of a cast iron skillet? I guess I spent too much time up in the Blue Ridge Mnts.
LOL! :roll:


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

James,
     Thanks for the input and photos. The larger capacity grinder is what I have been looking for. Just as you mentioned for larger batches like in rubs. I'll go looking for the coffee mill. Thanks.


----------



## taz6317 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Bill!

     You may like something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...069559?ie=UTF8

For under 20 bucks it works great, gives your wrist a rest


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

Taz,
      Thanks a million for the suggestion and the reference. I just ordered one from Amazon. For the price, it's well worth the trial.


----------



## jamesb (Sep 6, 2006)

It sure does the trick... I picked it up at a Chef's Catalog sale for $16 about 3 years ago and it's still going strong... I also use it to grind up other spices when needed...

James.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

For large amounts of fresh cracked black pepper, I used to put peppercorns in a zip-lock bag and mash 'em with my flat bottomed c.i. skillet. But then the Bride started to complain that I was ruining her counter tops, so now I use a mortar and pestle. I've been looking at coffee grinders to do larger batches. Since we don't drink coffee, my wife doesn't see the logic of using a coffee grinder for grinding peppercorns-coffee grinders sure are cheaper than the spice grinders!! :shock:


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 16, 2006)

Dutch, Taz, et. all,
     I recieved the Krupps grinder from Amazon.com. I think it was about $17.95. I have used it to grind Coriander for a jerk recipe and Black Pepper for a rib rub recipe. So far, it does exactly what I wanted it to do. That is, grind larger portions of pepper etc. with little effort quickly. I don't know how long it will last (it looks very sturdy) but for now, my need is satisfied. 

Thank You!


----------



## jamesb (Sep 16, 2006)

The nice thing about the burr grinder is that you can set the courseness/fineness of the grind and it is consitant each time you grind... Helps a lot for making batches of rubs and such...

James.


----------

